# confused



## klp010102 (Jan 26, 2009)

This is still new and I doubt myself..

If a patient has a caroid artery dissection and the doctor performed cerbral agram and a stent.     What would be the ASA code?


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 26, 2009)

If it was transcatheter placement of stent would most likely be 01925 but unable to say for sure without seeing the documentation.  

Julie, CPC


----------

